# 70 Fastback chainguard



## vince72 (Dec 3, 2021)

I am looking for a campus green 3 speed 70 fastback chainguard & wondering if there is any difference between the 3 & 5 speed guards?

Thanks


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 3, 2021)

3 speeds had the 1/8" wide small mag sprockets in 70. So yes, they take the same guard as a coaster brake bike with that sprocket. Just Fastback screened.


----------



## vince72 (Dec 3, 2021)

I am looking at this one
https://www.ebay.com/itm/324909066302?campid=5335809022


----------



## Coyote (Dec 3, 2021)

Pretty sure the 3 speed FB uses the chainguard style with the chrome up front as stated for coasters.



WillWork4Parts said:


> they take the same guard as a coaster brake bike with that sprocket.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 3, 2021)

vince72 said:


> I am looking at this one
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324909066302?campid=5335809022



The 5 speed pictured here may bolt on but it's not correct for your bike. I certainly wouldn't pay that price for an incorrect part.


----------



## vince72 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you for the info. I will keep looking


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 3, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Pretty sure the 3 speed FB uses the chainguard style with the chrome up front as stated for coasters.



Correct


----------



## vince72 (Dec 3, 2021)

Any Cabers need to get rid of one?


----------



## nick tures (Dec 3, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Correct



yes defiantly what Bob said


----------

